
Why does working from an office increase motivation? - towsdoteu
https://theotherworkspace.com/en/does-coworking-increase-efficiency-and-work-motivation/
======
daotoad
This article begs the question. It just assumes that working in an office
improves motivation. The article they point to says co-working environments
improve perceived productivity, not motivation.

I've worked in a remote job for more than three years. I can say that the most
important thing to stimulate productivity is to create clear signals for
yourself that you are engaged in work time, not play time. Having a coworking
environment is one way to do that. You get out of the house, to a place free
of domestic distractions—you aren't tempted to wash the dishes or watch TV
instead of working. But you also explicitly demarcate the work portion of your
day. You can also achieve this separation by having a work desk/computer and a
distinct personal space for games, email, paying the bills, etc.

The other thing that a coworking situation can provide is social
reinforcement. My approach to that issue, as a remote worker has been two-
fold. First, make an extra effort to engage with your coworkers. Make time for
chitchat about life and whatever random crap comes up as well as work related
topics, you'd be doing this in an office environment without even thinking
about it. Secondly, get out of the house regularly—I found that going and
working in a coffee shop or library at least once a week provided a nice
change of scenery. If you become a regular, other regulars will come to
recognize you, and you can socialize there as well.

Humans are creatures of habit. We respond strongly to various cues that let us
know what we are doing at any given time. Wrapping your work life in a set of
ritual activities and signifiers that distinguish it from your personal time
improves focus and productivity.

